# Who's selling Giesemann bulbs?



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey gang,

Who's selling Giesemann bulbs in Toronto? I'm looking for mainly Aquaflora and Midday bulbs - FW bulbs. I need some in 48". I looked at J&L but they still charge shipping on bulbs. 

If there's a local reef shop that sells these FW bulbs, I'd like to consider.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Mops sells them so may join someone who is buying and split the shipping.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

reef shops wouldn't sell freshwater due to the lack of desire. It's hard enough to get a reef shop to bring in saltwater bulbs!!!


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Angelfins in Guelph usually has them but are out of stock at the moment.
Go on their notify list and you will be emailed when they get them in again.

http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=28212&zenid=6b7320e007c6599b43a4d7d16fbbd520


----------

